# Preserving Fresh Garlic



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2019)

My DD went to farm market and picked up 3 sleeves of whole garlic bulbs/heads (15 bulbs/heads). So we prepped and froze them.

This is how I preserve fresh garlic for later use.

Fresh garlic cloves
Oil of choice (I use extra virgin olive oil)
Salt
Ground pepper

Place cleaned garlic cloves in food processor with small amount of oil, salt and pepper. Process till it is reduced to a smooth paste. Add additional oil if necessary.

Place garlic paste in a zipper top bag and remove air.
Smooth paste flat across bag.
Place bag on flat surface in freezer.
When needed snap a piece off, reseal bag and place back in freezer.


----------



## blissful (Jul 6, 2019)

msmofet, that is a great way to preserve it.
I have about 10 containers of oil/butter/garlic in the freezer, I'm giving away to friends since we gave up added oil.


I'll be saving most of the 200 bulbs of garlic coming out of the garden the same way as you, except I'll use just garlic and water, flat bags in the freezer. It is so handy.


When I'm peeling it, and there are dozens of way to do it, I'll boil water and dunk the cloves in for one minute, then dunk them in cold water. The peel on the cloves comes off much easier in large amounts, for me.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2019)

My DD put the cloves in a quart container, sealed it and shook like crazy. LOL I did the processing.


----------



## blissful (Jul 6, 2019)

Well isn't she nice! 

The first year I peeled garlic, after blanching it, I cooled it and drained it. Somehow the garlic was really tough on my hands. My skin peeled after a few quarts of it. It was very unpleasant.


Now when I blanch the garlic, and cool it, I keep it in cool water, and squeeze pull the peels off. My skin didn't peel last year. Somehow the water diluted the garlic enzymes and it didn't hurt my skin. 



I'm going to try this hack this year.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V01oQ7zY5o


----------



## bbqcoder (Jul 7, 2019)

msmofet said:


> My DD went to farm market and picked up 3 sleeves of whole garlic bulbs/heads (15 bulbs/heads). So we prepped and froze them.



Interesting technique. Thanks for sharing it.  Will have to try it out!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 7, 2019)

Leave it in head form and it will last for weeks. We use a lot of garlic in just our everyday cooking and have never needed to preserve it any other way.


----------



## blissful (Jul 7, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Leave it in head form and it will last for weeks. We use a lot of garlic in just our everyday cooking and have never needed to preserve it any other way.




That's true, it will last for weeks, when you buy it.


We've grown between 200 and 1500 bulbs of garlic per year, selling some, and then using the rest. Oh we gave a lot away too.


On some years, after we cured (dried it for a month) it, it would last in the paper bags depending on the humidity (in the basement or upstairs) until November. On some years, it lasts much longer, like this past year, it lasted well into spring.


When I say, "it lasted", I mean that the cloves were white inside their skins. Then oddly enough, as the bulb dries more, it either begins to ferment and we can really smell it, or the cloves begin to dehydrate and become brown inside. As the bulb dries, some of the cloves dehydrate like that, and all the moisture stays in one or two cloves, keeping them white inside. Those one or two cloves per bulb, are good for cooking. 



Right now, from last year's harvest, we have a bag of mostly dehydrated garlic, with only one clove that is in any bulb, still good for cooking. (it's odd that the cloves sacrifice themselves of moisture, so that one may live--but it is consistent)


----------



## Rascal (Jul 8, 2019)

It also keeps for months in the freezer. The best thing is the green centre hasn't had time to grow, that part apparently gives you indigestion.

Russ


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 8, 2019)

My garlic was picked in July, lasted hanging in the garage until December.  Started to get cold so I got them inside before the first real freeze. 

So I basically got a good 6 months out of it.  At that point we had used it all up, so Im not sure how much longer we would have gotten.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 9, 2019)

Be careful because garlic preserved in oil is a BOTULISM risk.  Freezing doesn't kill botulism spores but prevents them from mulitiplying.

Once out of the freezer the garlic should be used right away.

I skip the oil and just freeze the garlic.  There are tons of things I need garlic without the oil for.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Be careful because garlic preserved in oil is a *BOTULISM risk*.  Freezing doesn't kill botulism spores but prevents them from mulitiplying.
> 
> Once out of the freezer the garlic should be used right away.
> 
> I skip the oil and just freeze the garlic.  There are tons of things I need garlic without the oil for.



Good reminder.


----------



## kenmiller (Jul 10, 2019)

Oh! that's a great idea


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Be careful because garlic preserved in oil is a BOTULISM risk.  Freezing doesn't kill botulism spores but prevents them from mulitiplying.
> 
> Once out of the freezer the garlic should be used right away.
> 
> I skip the oil and just freeze the garlic.  There are tons of things I need garlic without the oil for.



Do you freeze it whole or chopped or pureed?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 10, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Do you freeze it whole or chopped or pureed?



Whole unpeeled cloves, usually unless Im lazy and then I just freeze the head as is.

I used to peel and chop but realized that it doesn't matter


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Whole unpeeled cloves, usually unless Im lazy and then I just freeze the head as is.
> 
> I used to peel and chop but realized that it doesn't matter



Cool. I will have to try that. We don't get to the health food store often, so we buy a lot of garlic when we go. The garlic there is really good and not from China. I'm wondering why I never tried that. I figured out that you can just freeze ginger.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 10, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Cool. I will have to try that. We don't get to the health food store often, so we buy a lot of garlic when we go. The garlic there is really good and not from China. I'm wondering why I never tried that. I figured out that you can just freeze ginger.



My neighbor on Cape Cod grows the best garlic and I buy a dozen heads and throw them in the freezer.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 10, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Whole unpeeled cloves, usually unless Im lazy and then I just freeze the head as is.
> 
> *I used to peel and chop but realized that it doesn't matter*



Exactly!!

Ross


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 10, 2019)

Does its consistency or flavor change during the freezing/ thawing process ?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 10, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Does its consistency or flavor change during the freezing/ thawing process ?



The texture is mushier and the taste maybe a bit milder but hardly noticeable


----------



## blissful (Jul 10, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Does its consistency or flavor change during the freezing/ thawing process ?




It tastes much colder.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2019)

jennyema said:


> The texture is mushier and the taste maybe a bit milder but hardly noticeable



Just use an extra clove or two.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 10, 2019)

blissful said:


> It tastes much colder.



Good thing I don't have sensitive teeth


----------

